# anyone wants to exchange credits?



## abhitj (Aug 27, 2016)

hey all,


recently i bought a pair from headphonezone.in and i returned it as i wanted something else, in return that gave me credit money which i can you only on their site.now the product i want is available on amazon but i have money stuck on headphonezone.

if anyone wants to buy a pair of cans i can give you the headphonezone coupon or we can come on teamviewer and you can buy me the pair from amazon (send me gift card) and i can buy you pair from headphonezone

i called them too and asked when the product will be available they said they don't know.so i have to exchange credits otherwise my money will be stuck with headphonezone i don't know till when


----------



## Johnny1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes I need this one...please give me.....


----------

